# house training????



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever house broken a goat? I know they are livestock but when it is super cold would it be ok to bring them inside? And my husband said its going to be to cold for his babies. Lol. Mind u he thinks they are yuppies. Lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do a search, there is a thread on it.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

K thanks


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

cteague said:


> Has anyone ever house broken a goat? I know they are livestock but when it is super cold would it be ok to bring them inside? And my husband said its going to be to cold for his babies. Lol. Mind u he thinks they are yuppies. Lol.


Yes, it is possible to house-break a goat. Personally, I would not bring any livestock inside when it gets really cold if I didn't absolutely have to because it will only stress them and cause problems for them. They are used to their pen and shelter - not your house. Your house is a good bit warmer than their pen and shelter and the temperature difference will be another source of stress and can also cause pneumonia. If you live in an area with bad winters, being in the house for a number of days will interfere with their maintaining their winter coats and further stress them when they go back outside. If they are left outside with deep bedding and protection from the wind, snow, and rain they will acclimate to the cold as the temperatures change and be ok.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I agree with goatcrazy. If you want house goats then let them live in the house all the time. If not, then they will adjust to cold. Just make sure their shelter is draft and rain free. There are lots of good postings here and there about making goats comfy for the winter....outside.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## blueeyedwolf1977 (Sep 8, 2013)

We actually have a 5 month old ND/Pygmy wether that lives in our house right now! I bring him out to eat than back in when he "tells" me he's ready!! He is on a lead outside, and when he's ready, he will bleat REALLY loudly and if he can reach the door, he will knock on it with his front leg...

He stays in the bathroom overnight, because he still "goes" _anywhere _he wants, and it's not carpet. I clean up after him constantly, but _his_ poop is sooooo much easier to clean up after than a dog....lolol I have not tried to housebreak him though, just kind of let him do his thing.....but he's MY baby and I'm ok with that...even if my hubby isn't as happy about it!! :ROFL:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

blueeyedwolf1977 said:


> We actually have a 5 month old ND/Pygmy wether that lives in our house right now! I bring him out to eat than back in when he "tells" me he's ready!! He is on a lead outside, and when he's ready, he will bleat REALLY loudly and if he can reach the door, he will knock on it with his front leg...
> 
> He stays in the bathroom overnight, because he still "goes" _anywhere _he wants, and it's not carpet. I clean up after him constantly, but _his_ poop is sooooo much easier to clean up after than a dog....lolol I have not tried to housebreak him though, just kind of let him do his thing.....but he's MY baby and I'm ok with that...even if my hubby isn't as happy about it!! :ROFL:


Can you put him in a big dog crate with straw? That would be easier to clean up! :laugh:


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I could. They have a shed to sleep in but my husband was wanted to bring them in lol. He says he don't like them lol


----------



## blueeyedwolf1977 (Sep 8, 2013)

We are working on getting a crate for him now! Long story short- went to do laundry and come to find out, that is his "chosen" spot to do his business!!  So......Should we just throw out all the clothes he has urinated on or will that smell come out with a few washings w/ bleach?? Some of our daughters favorite clothes are in there....<sigh>.....thanks in advance!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Soak in white vinegar, rinse then wash in hot water (if the clothing will take it). That does take out
smells, worked on cat urine.


----------



## blueeyedwolf1977 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you so much!! Someone (on another group) also recommended baking soda?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, baking soda added to the wash water also takes out odors. I add 1 cup to the kidding towels to keep the smell of afterbirth, etc from permeating the washer/dryer and the rest of the laundry.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, I love my goats..........draw the line on a house goat....


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

The enzyme cleaners for pet urine work really well. 

I have a house broken goat. She lives inside and does her business outside. I have tried to house train all my goats, but so far she is the only one who has mastered it, although my newest doe doesn't seem inclined to do business in the house.

I disagree that bringing a goat in the house will necessarily stress her out. My new doe, Jessica, grew up on a farm and never went indoors. She was raised as a pet, but lived in a field like a normal goat. I've had her for not quite a week, but she's already learned how to knock for admittance like Peggy Sue does, and she loves to come inside and visit for a while. She also seems to have understood that we don't do "business" while we are inside and she hasn't had an accident since her first.

I really think every goat is different and you just have to be sensitive to their reactions to decide what is best for them.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree with Axykatt. some goats may freak out being inside the house, but I have one goat who will try to come inside the house whenever she gets a chance. we have large patio opening that is open all the time when we're home. sometimes when i'm walking the goats through the yard (they're on leashes), and she happens to get free, she'll beeline for the inside of the house. once I've seen her all the way into the living room! silly goat!

my other goat, however, she would freak out if I try to take her inside the house. she's curious, but not as gung-ho about going in as the other one.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

oxy clean and tide about 3 times. we had a housebroken doeling when she was a baby. we would feed her then put her out just like a puppy. she was pretty quick to catch on. by the time she was weaned the weather was warm and out she went with the others. havent had her in since.


----------



## blueeyedwolf1977 (Sep 8, 2013)

The baking soda, vinegar and detergent seems to work great! Thanks!! 

He LOVES being inside....and if I leave him out for too long (in his opinion), he will start screaming like something is wrong...as soon as I take him off his lead and bring him in, it all stops  silly wether heeheehee


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I would really love to house break a goat! I probably will when I get my own place, but for now, probably not  have fun housebreaking!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm in Texas and in the summer it's 100 degrees or more. Sometimes in the winter though it can get to 30. I use pine shavings ( I can get them for $3 a bag) and fill the pen up. Sometimes if it's really cold I'll even put a goat coat on them. But between the shavings and their long hair they adjust and do fine


----------



## blueeyedwolf1977 (Sep 8, 2013)

We are in upper-most northern Maine, so I worry about him getting cold lol


----------

